# the sheik's routine



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 10, 2003)

*the sheiks routine*


*BACK**
SS wide pull ups w/ close pull ups w/ bent BB rows(2 total)*
8/8/120??10 
8/6/120??8 
*SS Rev Pullups w/Close/Reverse Pulldowns*
10/ 125??10
10/ 125??10
*Close/Reverse Pulldowns*
145??12??2
*Prone DB Rows on Incline Bench:* 
35??15 
40??12
45??10
*DB Pullovers (2 DBs):*
35's??15
40's??12
*Close pullups (fingers interlaced over bar)* 
bodyweight to failure (2 sets)
*BICEPS*
*SS Preacher Curls w/ bb curls:* 
70??10!/65??10
70??9/65??10
*double drop set db hammers:* 
35/30/20 (??10??8??8)
*concentration curls*
(60??10)??2 
*double drop set e-z curls:* (??2)
80/70/60
*double drop set rev e-z curls*
70/60/50- added 5# each

this is the pull session of my 4 day split.  i usually kick it off with a chest/tri routine (push), then back & biceps (today) after a rest day... then legs.  the 4th routine is a clean-up typically including smaller muscle groups... deadlifts every other week.

i work out at home- with little patience to deal with issues at gyms i decided to invest in my own equipment & currently own 350 lbs of assorted plates, hex db's- 20's thru 45's; adjustable bench with a squat rack, a 72" bar, an e-z bar, and 2 db bars.  i continue to add to this.  next acquisition will be relatively modest; straps-- next significant addition will be 50# hex's.


----------



## fluffy (Sep 10, 2003)

excellent work as always! now just need the rest of the a-team to start posting here


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by fluffy *_
> excellent work as always! now just need the rest of the a-team to start posting here


thanks and    yes we do!!


----------



## fluffy (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sheik yerbouti *_
> thanks and    yes we do!!



holy moly!!!! 

i must've missed them. same bat avatars, same bat usernames?


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sheik yerbouti *_
> thanks and    yes we do!!


no, we need them to be here... they aren't yet...


----------



## fluffy (Sep 10, 2003)

oh ok. whew, thought i was going blind. ok it's a work in progress then


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 11, 2003)

i think it's an uphill battle with mansonozz as he's expressed strong reluctance to leave the other site.  i'm going to leave that alone as i'm not interested in alienating him.  i haven't approached pesca about it though i suspect he might be more receptive.   i did mend fences with JW and got a nice pm in response.  he says that it's impossible for mods to read pms so i don't know what to think.  it may well be that someone is divulging info to certain characters there who are acting on it.  more reason for me to keep to pretty much myself if i plan on staying- limit the contacts i have to the few people i already talk with.  you are missed.


----------



## fluffy (Sep 11, 2003)

that's cool. i still respect jw, he and abc did a whole lot of good for me. i might have more to say on the messages thing later

anyway i don't want this to escalate into a jihad lol. i'm just moving from one board to another


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 12, 2003)

*leg day*

*warm up:*
hanging leg raises
static??30 sec
extensions??12
weighted situps
20??15
25??12
*legs:* 
*leg extensions:*(holding peak extension & exaggerated slow negs)
67½??15
80??12
90??10
100??8 
*leg curls:* (extremely slow negs)
67½??15
80??12
90??10
100??8 
*zercher squats:*
85??15 
105??12
125??10
*standing heel raises:* 
195??15 (mixed grip)
215??12 ........"
235??10 ........"


----------



## fluffy (Sep 12, 2003)

cool. i think your zerchers are going up nicely, right? i'm yet to try them. i get some WTF looks in my gym just for deads and squats, who knows, they might kick me out altogether for zerchers lol


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by fluffy *_
> cool. i think your zerchers are going up nicely, right? i'm yet to try them. i get some WTF looks in my gym just for deads and squats, who knows, they might kick me out altogether for zerchers lol


thanks... actually everything is the same as last time though the zerchers had been coming up nicely.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 14, 2003)

*dl's:*
170??15 (up 5 reps)
195??10 (up 5 lbs; rest-pause; corrected straps then 5 more; ??12- 2nd time thru)
215??10 (up 4 reps; 5 lbs) 
235??8  (up 4 reps; 10 lbs)
2 sets each of above
have.... straps    

new acquisition #2:  50# hex db's!


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 18, 2003)

*pull*


*BACK**
SS wide pull ups w/ close pull ups w/ bent BB rows(2 total)*
8/8/120??10 
8/8/120??10 
*SS Rev Pullups w/Close/Reverse Pulldowns*
10/ 125??10
10/ 125??10
*Close/Reverse Pulldowns*
145??12??2
*Prone DB Rows on Incline Bench:* 
35??15 
40??12
45??10
*DB Pullovers (2 DBs):*
35's??15
40's??12
*Close pullups (fingers interlaced over bar)* 
bodyweight to failure (2 sets)
*BICEPS*
*SS Preacher Curls w/ bb curls:* 
70??10/65??10
70??10/65??10
*double drop set db hammers:* 
35/30/20 
*concentration curls*
60??10??2 
*double drop set e-z curls:* (??2)
80/70/60
*double drop set rev e-z curls*
70/60/50


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 28, 2003)

*return after short rest*

*wednesday*

*warm up:*
hanging leg raises
static??30 sec
extensions??12
weighted situps
20??15
25??12
*legs:* 
*leg extensions:*(slow negs)
67½??15
80??12
90??10
100??8 
*leg curls:* (slow negs)
67½??15
80??12
90??10
100??8 
*zercher squats:*
85??15 
105??12
125??10
*standing heel raises: (strapped)* 
195??15 
215??12 
235??10 

*saturday*


*BACK*
*wide pullups*
bodyweight to F
*SS Rev Pullups w/Close/Reverse Pulldowns*
8/ 125??8
8/ 125??8
*Close/Reverse Pulldowns*
145??8
165??6
*bent BB rows*
140??8
*Prone DB Rows on Incline Bench:* 
40??8
45??6
50??4
*DB Pullovers (2 DBs):*
40's??8
45's??6
*Close pullups (fingers interlaced over bar)* 
bodyweight??10 (2 sets)
*BICEPS*
*Preacher Curls (1.5 rep method):* 
55??8
*double drop set db hammers:* 
35/30/20 
*concentration curls*
60??10 
*double drop set e-z curls:* 
80/70/60 (slow negs)
*double drop set rev e-z curls*
70/60/50 (slow negs)

took 5 days off after hitting major exhaustion a week ago.  intensity suffered & i almost certainly wasn't getting all i could have from my lifts.  both of the above sessions took less than an hour as i'm employing a max rest period of 1 minute between most sets- exception being when i must switch weights or re-arrange 'stations'.  working out at home means i don't have several e-z bars pre-set with weights- there's a default level of 'plod' in my dropsets.  i'm getting quite proficient in switching weights though!

got lots of rest during my mini break and ate llike a pig... gained somewhere around 5# ...


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 29, 2003)

*push experiment*

*chest:*
*decline bb bench:*
225??3
225??3
225??5
*dropset incline db fly:*
(45??12/30's??10)??2
*clean + press*
(95??5)??3
*drop set flat db press:*
60's??10/40's??10
60's??10/40's-F
*incline bb bench:*
135??10  
185??5 
*db flat press*
55??10
55??9
*tris:*
*dips*
BW+25??10??2  
*skullcrushers:* (using e-z bar)
60??10 
80??8 
100??3

i like the scale at a friend's gym... it had me at 182 and change... 

debuted press and clean and decline bench- blew off flat bench.  today's routine is going to weigh in heavily on what i do at home...


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 1, 2003)

*legs*

*legs:* 
*leg extensions:*(slow negs)
80??12
90??10
100??8
110??6 
*leg curls:* (slow negs)
80??12
90??10
100??8 
*zercher squats:*
105??12
125??10
145??8
*standing heel raises: (strapped)* 
195??15 
215??12 
235??10
255??8


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 4, 2003)

*pull day*


*BACK*
*wide pullups*
bodyweight to F
*SS Rev Pullups w/Close/Reverse Pulldowns*
8/ 125??8
8/ 125??8
*Close/Reverse Pulldowns*
145??8
165??6
*bent BB rows*
140??8
*Prone DB Rows on Incline Bench:* 
40??8
45??6
50??4
*DB Pullovers (2 DBs):*
40's??8
45's??8
*Close pullups (fingers interlaced over bar)* 
bodyweight??10 (2 sets)
*BICEPS*
*Preacher Curls (1.5 rep method + SUPER slow negs):* 
55??6 (ouch!)
*double drop set db hammers:* 
35/30/20 
*concentration curls*
60??10 
*double drop set e-z curls:* 
80/70/60 (slow negs)


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 6, 2003)

*monday push*

*chest:*
*incline bb bench:*
145??6
165??5 
*dropset incline db press:*
(50??12/35's-failure)??2
*drop set flat db press:*
50's??10/40's-F
*flat bb bench: *
195??6 
205??4 
215??4 half-reps
*tris:*
*dips*
BW+25??10??2  
*french press*
40??8
45??6
50??4
*skullcrushers:* (using e-z bar)
75??10 
95??8


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 8, 2003)

*legs*

*legs:* 
*leg extensions:*(slow negs)
105??10
130??8
155??6 
*leg curls:* 
105??10
130??8
155??6 (half-reps)
*zercher squats:*
110??10
160??8
185??6
*standing heel raises: (strapped)* 
220??10 
245??8
265??6


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 10, 2003)

*short core sequence (deadlifts)*

*dl's:*
140??5 
240??5 
300??3
300??3
310??3
320??1
270??5
220??8
*shrugs:*
220??8
270??6
320??4

short & sweet... a continuation of the higher weight lower reps theme i've adopted as part of what's becoming a winter bulk.  tipped the scale at 177 this morning!


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 12, 2003)

*back & bi (pull)*


*BACK*
*wide pullups*
bodyweight to F
*SS Rev Pullups w/Close/Reverse Pulldowns*
8/ 125??10
8/ 125??10
*Close/Reverse Pulldowns*
145??8
165??6
*bent BB rows*
135??8
*Prone DB Rows on Incline Bench:* 
40??8
45??6
50??4
*DB Pullovers (2 DBs):*
40's??10
45's??8
*Close pullups (fingers interlaced over bar)* 
bodyweight??10 (2 sets)
*BICEPS*
*Preacher Curls (1.5 rep method):* 
55??5
*double drop set db hammers:* 
35/30/20 
*concentration curls*
60??10 
*double drop set e-z curls:* 
80/70/60 (slow negs)
*drop set rev e-z curls*
70/60(slow negs)
*e-z curls:* 
60??6(slow negs!)


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 14, 2003)

*push*

*chest:*
*incline bb bench:*
145??6
165??5
175??4 
*dropset incline db press:*
(50??12/35's-failure)??2
*drop set flat db press:*
50's??10/40's-F
*flat bb bench:*
195??6 
215??4 
225??2+½ 
*tris:*
*dips*
BW+25??10
BW+50??8  
*french press:*
45??8
50??8
*skullcrushers:* (using e-z bar)
85??8 
105??6
*incline skullcrushers:* (using e-z bar)
60??8 
80??8 
100??6


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 16, 2003)

*legs*

*legs:* 
*leg extensions:*
130??8
155??7 
180??6
*leg curls:* 
130??8
155??6 
*zercher squats:*
110??10
160??8
185??6
*squats:*(debut)
120??8
170??5
*standing heel raises: (strapped)* 
220??10 
270??8
295??6


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 18, 2003)

*back & bi*


*BACK*
*wide pullups*
bodyweight to F
*SS Rev Pullups w/Close/Reverse Pulldowns*
8/ 125??10
8/ 125??10
*Close/Reverse Pulldowns*
145??8
165??6
*bent BB rows*
140??8
*T-bar rows:* (invention time!)
150??8
175??6
*DB Pullovers (2 DBs):*
40's??10
45's??8
*Close pullups (fingers interlaced over bar)* 
bodyweight??10 (2 sets)
*BICEPS*
*Preacher Curls (1.5 rep method):* 
55??5 (rest pause+1)
*DB preachers:*
35??10 (each arm)
*double drop set db hammers:* 
35/30/20 
*concentration curls*
60??10
*double drop set e-z curls:* 
80/70/60 (slow negs)
*drop set rev e-z curls*
70/60/50(explosive reps; slow negs)


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 20, 2003)

*push*

*chest:*
*incline bb bench:*
145??8
165??6
175??5 
*dropset incline db press:*
(50??12/35's-failure)??2
*drop set flat db press:*
50's??10/40's-F
*flat bb bench:*
195??6 
215??4 
225??4
*tris:*
*dips*
BW+25??10
BW+50??8  
*french press:*
45??10
50??8
*skullcrushers:* (using e-z bar)
85??10 
105??5 (f'n cheat reps!!! wtf?)
*incline skullcrushers:* (using e-z bar) 
85??8 
95??8


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 23, 2003)

*legs*

*legs:* 
*squats:*
120??8
170??5
195??3 
*zercher squats:*
110??10
160??8
185??6
*leg extensions:*
130??10
155??8 
180??6
*leg curls:* 
130??8
155??6
*standing heel raises: (strapped)* 
220??10 
270??8
295??6


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 7, 2006)

*Chest, Triceps:*
*Flat DB Press:*
50's??15
60's??12
80's??10
90's??8
100's??6
110's??6
*Incline Flys:*
30's??12
40's??12
50's??12
60's??12
*Skullcrushers:*
60??20
70??20
80??20

I guess I'll be restarting this here.


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2006)

lawl


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 7, 2006)

Glad I could entertain.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2006)

Well at least we can see you made progress over the past 3 years! Welcome back!


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 7, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Well at least we can see you made progress over the past 3 years! Welcome back!


Thanks.

My purpose is to get constructive feedback though I expect some folks will choose to "laugh a whole lot" and be otherwise derisive at someone they deem worthy of ridicule.  It's alot like meatheads who hang around in gyms and snicker at people busy doing routines... because they aren't lifting enough weight or have bad form or whatever.  One with class might approach someone and offer constructive suggestions as to how one can avoid injury or ask what one's onjectives are with the weight levels they employ.... or they can hang in the gaggle of fellow ambulatory sphincters and laugh & point, making fun of someone not as hard core as they.

Regardless, it says alot more about them than the one(s) they attempt to ridicule.  Perhaps I need to work on feeling ultimately flattered that someone clearly so hard core and bad ass would stoop so low as to laugh a whole lot a my pitiful little journal... this could be a "dear diary" moment in my life of lifes with fate dealing the severe blow of depriving me of the honor of being spit on by the likes of fufu.  Hard as this may be I shall endeavor to counsel myself past this considerable trauma and move forward into my realm of slapstick exercise.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 7, 2006)

sheik yerbouti said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> My purpose is to get constructive feedback though I expect some folks will choose to "laugh a whole lot" and be otherwise derisive at someone they deem worthy of ridicule.  It's alot like meatheads who hang around in gyms and snicker at people busy doing routines... because they aren't lifting enough weight or have bad form or whatever.  One with class might approach someone and offer constructive suggestions as to how one can avoid injury or ask what one's onjectives are with the weight levels they employ.... or they can hang in the gaggle of fellow ambulatory sphincters and laugh & point, making fun of someone not as hard core as they.
> 
> Regardless, it says alot more about them than the one(s) they attempt to ridicule.  Perhaps I need to work on feeling ultimately flattered that someone clearly so hard core and bad ass would stoop so low as to laugh a whole lot a my pitiful little journal... this could be a "dear diary" moment in my life of lifes with fate dealing the severe blow of depriving me of the honor of being spit on by the likes of fufu.  Hard as this may be I shall endeavor to counsel myself past this considerable trauma and move forward into my realm of slapstick exercise.



I know that Fufu is a respected member of this board and doesn't take pleasure in ridiculing others, especially here in journal land. I'm sure he was just laughing at the fact that there is almost a 3 year gap between posts in your journal. I hope we can all be a help to you in your journey to fitness!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2006)

Don't worry about the idiots.  In the time you've been gone, IM has changed quite a bit.  There are many more members, some good, some not-so-good.  Some of them get off by ridiculing others, since it makes them seem superior, at least in their own eyes.  Just add them to your ignore list.  You won't be missing much.

And BTW, welcome back.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 7, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I know that Fufu is a respected member of this board and doesn't take pleasure in ridiculing others, especially here in journal land. I'm sure he was just laughing at the fact that there is almost a 3 year gap between posts in your journal. I hope we can all be a help to you in your journey to fitness!


I did note the post count and inferred that he is an established member.  Perhaps one could pose in question form and ask why my extended absence... something I would be more than happy to address.  Coming in and snickering narrows my scope of responses and doesn't win my respect.



			
				Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Don't worry about the idiots.  In the time you've been gone, IM has changed quite a bit.  There are many more members, some good, some not-so-good.  Some of them get off by ridiculing others, since it makes them seem superior, at least in their own eyes.  Just add them to your ignore list.  You won't be missing much.
> 
> And BTW, welcome back.


Thanks.

I dunno about ignoring folks... I need my cheap entertainment too!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow welcome back Sheik.   Long time no see.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 7, 2006)

sheik yerbouti said:
			
		

> I did note the post count and inferred that he is an established member.



Post counts mean nothing, especially when half of his consist of the single word "lawl".


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 7, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Wow welcome back Sheik.   Long time no see.


Thanks... good to see a few old friends here.  How have things been?


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Post counts mean nothing, especially when half of his consist of the single word "lawl".


Sooo- does getting 'lawl'ed mean I've officially arrived?  My tremendous appreciation to fufu for turning his beacon on for me so quickly.


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2006)

...I was not attempting to "spit on or ridicule" you. My apologies, I didn't mean it that way. I just thought it was funny that a journal gets bumped from 3 years ago. It made me giggle.

You have my respect, your lifts are great! I love following journals and seeing others progress, keep it up,


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I know that Fufu is a respected member of this board and doesn't take pleasure in ridiculing others, especially here in journal land. I'm sure he was just laughing at the fact that there is almost a 3 year gap between posts in your journal. I hope we can all be a help to you in your journey to fitness!



lawl, you hit the nail on the head.


----------



## fufu (Aug 7, 2006)

btw, what kind of program are you on?


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Don't worry about the idiots.  In the time you've been gone, IM has changed quite a bit.  There are many more members, some good, some not-so-good.  Some of them get off by ridiculing others, since it makes them seem superior, at least in their own eyes.  Just add them to your ignore list.  You won't be missing much.
> 
> And BTW, welcome back.




I am superior.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I am superior.


If that were truly the case would you really need to point it out?


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 7, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> ...I was not attempting to "spit on or ridicule" you. My apologies, I didn't mean it that way. I just thought it was funny that a journal gets bumped from 3 years ago. It made me giggle.
> 
> You have my respect, your lifts are great! I love following journals and seeing others progress, keep it up,



Thank you for clarifying.  I appreciate the humor you found in my rather extended absence.  I like to keep a couple redundant journals and decided to stop maintaining a journal at a couple sites I had been frequenting.  Since I already had an account here I figured why not take up where I left off.  The feedback has been appreciated if somewhat interesting    I guess that I originally left because I felt that keeping 4 or 5 journals was a bit overkill.  3 intervening years has seperated me from the intimacy with my former thought process so that makes the most sense now.



			
				fufu said:
			
		

> btw, what kind of program are you on?


 Hmmm. as I'm getting back on the horse after a week off (vacation).  I'm not sure I'm on a specific program per se but I do follow a routine somewhat loosely:  Saturdays I work legs and a little abs; Sundays or Mondays I do a push routine- chest and tri's; and mid-week I do back and bi's... with some shoulder and/or forearm work.  This is in addition to usually two nearly 4 mile walks per week.  

I'm older than many here and do this mostly because I've decided a good number of years ago to take charge of my health.  Most of what afflicts people who aren't extremely elderly is a result of what they put in their mouths and the fact that they spend so much of their time sitting on their lazy butts.  People incessantly complain about the shape they're in and I have to bite my tongue hard to keep from blurting out, "well, you only have yourself to blame for that."  I get askes a fair number of times about what the "best way to..." (lose weight, get in shape, etc.).  The best response I can come up with is, "the program you will stick with".  I've wasted a bit of time and effort suggesting in detail what an individual can do not comprehending that the blank stare I'm getting in response indicates that the person has realized that I'm not offering a quick fix.  Not any more... I can't change anyone but I CAN take care of myself.  

Weight lifting is just one component in my health management program.  You may eventually find that my style may resemble one program or another but I assure you that it is purely accidental.  I do what works for me until I appear to have plateaued then I'll change things up a bit.

I work out at home.  I've amassed over 500# in assorted iron, not including my hex DB collection which includes 20s thru 60s every 5# plus 75s, 80s, 90s, 100s, 110s, and 120s.  I'm filling in gaps as funds become available when I can grab pairs at Dick's for $0.49/lb on sale.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice avatar.  Is your name based on the Frank Zappa album?


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 7, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice avatar.  Is your name based on the Frank Zappa album?


Yes it is.


----------



## GFR (Aug 7, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Post counts mean nothing, especially when half of his consist of the single word "lawl".


Please do not hate up this thread . fufu is 100% respectfull in the Online Journals....if you read his posts in them you would know that and would not just hate for no reason.....Well enough of that crap.


*Welcome back sheik yerbouti *


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 8, 2006)

sheik yerbouti said:
			
		

> If that were truly the case would you really need to point it out?




Yes.  


Next question please...


Yes, you in the polka dot suit.


----------



## fufu (Aug 8, 2006)

Yeah I gave of trying to explain dieting and training to people, it's no use. Maybe if they had a truly keen interest I would help them out. Of course if they would pay me to tell them those kinds of things, I wouldn't bother it at all if they chose to be ignorant to it.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 8, 2006)

I've decided that most people are content to just complain and being out of shape gives them something easy to whine about.  Actually following through with a fitness program removes the easy topic of conversation requiring actual thought to find something else to complain about.

The problem runs far deeper than expanding waistlines in a sedentary population- it's a culture that increasingly values appearances over content; instant gratification over hard work.  There are quick fixes marketed for everything- promoted on the idiot box during sessions of the mass hypnosis commonly known as TVs prime time.  Too fat? there's a pill for that; can't sleep? there's a pill for that; restless legs wiggle too much? there's a pill for that; forgetful? now, what was I saying...._OH YEAH_... there's a pill for that!  

When I was in school, disruptive, hyperactive kids were taught to pay attention or face consequences.  It wasn't easy but these folks grew up to be productive members of society.  These days they'd be drugged worse than a water buffalo sporting a tranquilizer dart struggling vainly to get on its feet and charge the gaggle of scientists waiting to plant the radio tag so the hapless beast can be tracked.  Currently my white-knuckle grasp on the obvious could be a diagnosable disorder... Excessive Reality Comprehension (ERC) and undoubtedly my _fiends_ at Merck- Glaxo- Smith- Kline- Welcome- Unwelcome- Jingleheimer- Schmidt- Yomamajohnson are working on a pill for that! 

Our culture of convenience tragically devalues the practice of following a time and effort intensive fitness program.  Surely a 20 minute per day 3 times a week contraption can completely mitigate a sedentary lifestyle and the slow-poisoning diet of quick convenience golden arch diet that boasts a Sagan-esque clientelle in the billions and billions amassed not coincidentally as the national diabetes epidemic has emerged.  To listen to news reports about it one might conclude that it just happened.  In fact, collectively we've done it to ourselves.  The irony is that if you've encountered someone truly interested in what you have to say, they've already made a healthful decision and would move ahead with a program regarless of what you have to say.  You DO have an opportunity to steer them toward weight training.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Excessive reality comprehension, haha.  Yeah, they have a pill for that, it's called television.  Assimilate enough of that bullshit and your reality will be very different from that of true reality.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 8, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Excessive reality comprehension, haha.  Yeah, they have a pill for that, it's called television.  Assimilate enough of that bullshit and your reality will be very different from that of true reality.


So very true... it's mass hypnosis.  "We the Sheeple" are an ignorant docile bunch- easy to control and ready to be fleeced... active, fit minds go along with active, fit bodies.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 9, 2006)

*BACK:* 
*WG Pulldowns:*
150??15
175??12
200??8
*T-Bar Rows:*
100??20
125??20
150??16
175??12
200??8
*One arm DB rows:*
40??20
45??20
60??8
80??6
90??6
100??6
110??4
120??4


----------



## fufu (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice rowage. Are you able to disclose exactly how old you are?


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 9, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> Nice rowage.


Thanks.

Taking the _weak_ off and subjecting myself to what regular folk poison themselves with at mealtime has left me feeling noticably off.  A few days of reduced crap factor in the pie hole and I'm starting to feel myself again.



> Are you able to disclose exactly how old you are?


Two score and three.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm takin' over!


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh great, now someone wants to fly my journal to Cuba!  Friggin terrorists!


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 9, 2006)

sheik yerbouti said:
			
		

> Oh great, now someone wants to fly my journal to Cuba!  Friggin terrorists!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2006)

where is DP?


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 9, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>


Full story after this Geico comercial.



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> where is DP?


 Yeah- we need a good vigilante... and Chuck Norris is busy doing infomercials.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 10, 2006)

[/hijack]
*UPPER BODY LEFTOVERS:* 
*UR DB Rows ascending/descending:*
30's,35's,40's,45's,40's,35's,30's
??6
*Lateral Raises:*
20's??8
25's??8
30's??8
35's??6
*Reverse Grip Curls:*
60??8
70??8
80??8
90??8
100??8
110??5
*DB Wrist Curls:*
30's??12
35's??12
40's??10
45's??10
50's??8


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 12, 2006)

*LEGS, ABS:*
*Abdominal warmup:*
Static abdominal leg extension - 30 seconds
abdominal leg extensions ?? 12
Twisting crunches ?? 30
*Squats:*
125??15
175??12
225??12
275??10
325??10
376.4??8
*Quad Exts:* (each set- final rep 10 sec peak pause)
*Superset w/Bodyweight Sissies:*
150??8??10
175??8??10
200??8??10
225??8??10
250??8??10
275??8??10
*DB Lunges* 
40's??8
45's??8
50's??8
55's??8
60's??8
*Leg Curls:*
125??8
135??8
145??8
155??8
*Decline Situps:*
+45??15
+50??12
+55??10
+60??8

Since I tend to lead with the dumbell (held overhead) I'm concentrating on a more controlled negative which is revealing an unplanned shoulder and forearm component to this exercise.  Since failure means possible dropping of a piece of iron on my head (depending on where in the rep my grip goes on hiatus) I have some additional motivation to keep ahold of the weight.


----------



## fufu (Aug 12, 2006)

Damn, nice squat #'s.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you sir!

It has been several weeks since I'd done heavy squats and felt pretty unsteady doing these.. which is kinda risky taking into account the absence of a spotter.  I don't go as low as I should with the heavier sets because I'm not eager to have a knee blow out but they still factor in to why I tend to walk a little funny after doing legs.  I'll never do heavy leg work when I'm due into work-- 8 hours on concrete is no way to top off leg work!


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 12, 2006)

Fuck me.  Those squats...


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 12, 2006)

I'll probably be sore for the next few days.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 12, 2006)

^ Shit man, are you serious! 81 reps: just squats alone. My God. You must have some killer wheels.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 12, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> ^ Shit man, are you serious! 81 reps: just squats alone. My God. You must have some killer wheels.


Thanks.  Actually I've seen far better legs than mine though I certainly don't sport chicken legs.  

As much as abs and pecs are promoted as prototypical features of the ideal male physique it's legs and back that absolutely need work if one is serious about getting & staying in shape.  Naturally, I'm preaching to the choir -eh?.  I'm sure most of the folks here share my amusement with a gymbecile with a Popeye upper body and Olive Oyle from the waist down.

I should be getting back into cardio work (post-vacation) and I fully expect to be reminded of today when I do my 3+ mile walk on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 12, 2006)

This photo is a couple months old but give an indication of where my legs are and yes- that is a toilet I'm straddling... my bathroom has the best lighting for picture purposes


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 12, 2006)

Is that a toliet?


Meh, anyways, your legs are fine, but your picture taking abilities and or camera is horrible.


Stick to writing, since that's what you seem to be; a writer.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Is that a toliet?
> 
> 
> Meh, anyways, your legs are fine, but your picture taking abilities and or camera is horrible.
> ...



Actually I'm a tad better than the photo will indicate.  The problem involves my slow learning of the camera- mainly focusing. I still need to play with manual focus which is something I haven't ventured into much.

I like outdoor photography better... perhaps you will appreciate this picture more...


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 12, 2006)

sheik yerbouti said:
			
		

> Actually I'm a tad better than the photo will indicate.  The problem involves my slow learning of the camera- mainly focusing. I still need to play with manual focus which is something I haven't ventured into much.
> 
> I like outdoor photography better... perhaps you will appreciate this picture more...





Not bad.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 12, 2006)

That's a great shot!

Here's my best effort:


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks guys... Boilermaker- that's an excellent shot!


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 12, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's a great shot!
> 
> Here's my best effort:




upon an ocean i lie
fighting currents endlessly
until i erode away


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 12, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> upon an ocean i lie
> fighting currents endlessly
> until i erode away


Hai_ku_- ha...hai_ku_!
*sniff* ha-hai_ku_ ha-hai_ku_ ha-hai_ku_!
hai_ku_ ..."gesundheit"

Well written poem by the way!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 12, 2006)

what kind of program are you following?


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 12, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> what kind of program are you following?


I addressed this very question here.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 12, 2006)

gotcha.

so more for overall health and fitness than anything else, correct


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 12, 2006)

Bingo!


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 13, 2006)

*Chest, Triceps:*
*Flat DB Press:*
60's??10
80's??6
100's??6
120's??miss
110's??6
100's??8
80's??12
60's??20
*Flat Flys:*
35's??12
40's??12
45's??12
50's??12
55's??12
60's??12
*DB Kickbacks:*
30??8
35??8
40??6
45??6
50??4
55??4

Recurring aggravation with 120's... I've repped them before; I have the push, but getting the weights into position leaves me low enough on gas where the mental battle will take over and I'm as good as finished.  At that point retrying is an invitation to injury.  On reflection- exactly what is with my obsession with repping these weekly?  I'm not going to be able to get ahold of 130's unless I pay a pretty penny to have a pair of custom handles put together.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 13, 2006)

sheik yerbouti said:
			
		

> Hai_ku_- ha...hai_ku_!
> *sniff* ha-hai_ku_ ha-hai_ku_ ha-hai_ku_!
> hai_ku_ ..."gesundheit"
> 
> Well written poem by the way!




Thank you, thank you.  I'll be here all night.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 13, 2006)

sheik yerbouti said:
			
		

> *Chest, Triceps:*
> *Flat DB Press:*
> 60's??10
> 80's??6
> ...




Looks good.  I know what you mean about not being able to get it up (that doesn't sound right).  I have the same problem with heavy dumbells and military press.  If i can get them up, I can rep them 4-5 times, but sometimes I can't get it up into position.


You ever tried different rep schemes?  Like 5 x 5, or 10 x 3.  For instance, do 110 LB's for 5 sets of 5.  Then next week add an extra rep to a set, and so on.  Or take the 120's and do 10 sets of 3.  Do 5 x 5 with incline dumbell press one week, then 10 x 3 with flat the next week, and switch it up, for example.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Looks good.  I know what you mean about not being able to get (heavy dumbells) up (sounds better).  I have the same problem with heavy dumbells and military press.  If i can get them up, I can rep them 4-5 times, but sometimes I can't get it up into position.
> 
> 
> You ever tried different rep schemes?  Like 5 x 5, or 10 x 3.  For instance, do 110 LB's for 5 sets of 5.  Then next week add an extra rep to a set, and so on.  Or take the 120's and do 10 sets of 3.  Do 5 x 5 with incline dumbell press one week, then 10 x 3 with flat the next week, and switch it up, for example.



Good suggestions on switching things up as far as rep schemes.  I've had a mind toward switching up the routine for awhile but seem to have difficulty thinking outside a box- therein lies the value of an open journal where folks like yourself who know their shit can help extricate me from my occasional rut.

What warmup scheme would you recommend?  I'm thinking my max flat press is 120's and incline is 100's... so there is some room for growth.  Of course I could revert to barbell press but would do so at the risk of aggravating my right shoulder.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 13, 2006)

sheik yerbouti said:
			
		

> Good suggestions on switching things up as far as rep schemes.  I've had a mind toward switching up the routine for awhile but seem to have difficulty thinking outside a box- therein lies the value of an open journal where folks like yourself who know their shit can help extricate me from my occasional rut.
> 
> What warmup scheme would you recommend?  I'm thinking my max flat press is 120's and incline is 100's... so there is some room for growth.  Of course I could revert to barbell press but would do so at the risk of aggravating my right shoulder.





I wouldn't say I know "my shit" per se.  I have only begun to truly understand bits and peices.  And this is after I have been working on the side with a few individuals who really do know their shit, and have it down to a science.


I think the worst thing you can do is keep your workouts static over a long period of time.  I believe in your bodys ability to adapt to a particular stimuli, and changing that stimuli will help stimulate new growth if all the complicated variables are in place.  Even then you have to have goals so you can manipulate your rep schemes accordingly, like, hypertrophy, strength, endurance, etc.  

I don't think it requires that much work to bring about growth either, I think it requires intelligent training.  You need 100% intensity during sets, however.


As far as warmups go, I think alot of people over do it.  You should of course, warmup.  But the warmup weights should be way lighter, and the reps should be lower.  For instance warmup with 25 lb dumbells for 6 reps, 45 lb dumbells for 3, 65 lb dumbells for 1 or 2, perhaps 75's for 1, and then start your workout.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 13, 2006)

I'll give that a try.  Methinks my mindset has had me overdoing warmups a tad.  It's important that I keep my approach to this as a student so that I remain open to new ideas.  As dangerous as lack of variance is I think the attitude that I know everything is just as bad as it closes the mind to outside suggestions because one assumes that they know it all.  I rate myself as a perpetual student and everyone around me can assume the role of teacher from time to time.

I do this basically for health.  There are a few other benefits- being mistaken for being in my early 30's is one payoff but day to day perseverence can be a challenge without strength and size goals.  Mixing the routine up will, if nothing else, keep me interested.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 13, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say I know "my shit" per se.  I have only begun to truly understand bits and peices.  And this is after I have been working on the side with a few individuals who really do know their shit, and have it down to a science.
> 
> 
> I think the worst thing you can do is keep your workouts static over a long period of time.  I believe in your bodys ability to adapt to a particular stimuli, and changing that stimuli will help stimulate new growth if all the complicated variables are in place.  Even then you have to have goals so you can manipulate your rep schemes accordingly, like, hypertrophy, strength, endurance, etc.
> ...


That's the most serious, well thought out thing I've ever seen you post.  It almost brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 13, 2006)

boilermaker said:
			
		

> That's the most serious, well thought out thing I've ever seen you post.  It almost brought tears to my eyes.




Thank you, thank you, I'll be here all night.


----------



## BigDyl (Aug 13, 2006)

sheik yerbouti said:
			
		

> I'll give that a try.  Methinks my mindset has had me overdoing warmups a tad.  It's important that I keep my approach to this as a student so that I remain open to new ideas.  As dangerous as lack of variance is I think the attitude that I know everything is just as bad as it closes the mind to outside suggestions because one assumes that they know it all.  I rate myself as a perpetual student and everyone around me can assume the role of teacher from time to time.
> 
> I do this basically for health.  There are a few other benefits- being mistaken for being in my early 30's is one payoff but day to day perseverence can be a challenge without strength and size goals.  Mixing the routine up will, if nothing else, keep me interested.




I think health is a good goal, however it's not specific enough.  Just raising your heart rate during a workout is healthy.  

I would try to train for a more specific goal, like strength.  I think you are already doing that, you just don't have it defined.

For example:  Flat dumbell bench press 120's for 10 reps by New Years.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 13, 2006)

More food for thought.  New Years gives me plenty of time to get there.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 16, 2006)

*BACK:* 
*T-Bar Rows:*
w/u:
100??5; 150??5
250??3??8
*One arm DB rows:*
w/u:
50??6; 60??6
110??3??10

Kept things simple and relatively short today.  I'm interested to see how I respond to a new rep scheme.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 23, 2006)

Impromptu break... began to "enjoy" a lovely head cold saturday which has relocated to my chest.  If phlegm were currency I could retire.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 26, 2006)

*LEGS, ABS:*
*Abdominal warmup:*
Static abdominal leg extension - 30 seconds
abdominal leg extensions ?? 12
Twisting crunches ?? 30
*Squats:*
125??10
225??8
(326.4??4)??10
*DB lunges SS w/Sissies:*
40's??8??10
45's??8??10
50's??8??10
55's??8??10
60's??8??10
*SLDLs:*
125??8
(225??4)??8
*Decline Situps:*
+45??15
+50??12
+55??10
+60??8


I'm back.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 26, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## fufu (Aug 26, 2006)

You're welcome. lawl


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 27, 2006)

*Chest, Triceps:*
*Flat DB Press:*
60's??8
80's??6
110's??4??3 (4th try=miss)
100's??4??7
*Incline Flys:*
30's??10
35's??10
40's??10
45's??10
50's??10
55's??10
60's??10
*DB Kickbacks:*
25??8
40??4
50??3??10


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 30, 2006)

*BACK:* 
Chins (Bodyweight: 179)
15,15
*T-Bar Rows:*
150??8
250??3??8
*Bent one arm DB rows:*
60??8
90??6
120??3??7
*SHOULDERS:* 
*UR DB Rows:*
30's??8
40's??8
50's??8
60's??8
*Lat Raises:*
20's??6
25's??6
30's??4
35's??4


----------



## fufu (Aug 31, 2006)

Damn, you have a good bodyweight to strength ratio.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks man.

...and considering that my main goal is strength, it's confirmation that I'm accomplishing something positive.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 2, 2006)

*LEGS, ABS:*
*Abdominal warmup:*
Static abdominal leg extension - 30 seconds
abdominal leg extensions ?? 12
Twisting crunches ?? 30
*Squats:*
125??8
225??6
325??4
376.4??3??10
*Leg Extensions* (each final rep- 10 sec peak hold)
150??8
175??8
200??8
225??8
250??8
275??8
*SLDLs:*
125??6
175??6
225??6
275??2 (reg. grip)+4 (mixed grip)
*Leg Curls:*
125??8
135??8
145??8
145??8
155??8
*Decline Situps:*
+45??15
+50??12
+55??10
+60??8


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 3, 2006)

*Chest, Triceps:*
*Flat DB Press:*
60's??6
90's??6
120's??3 (4th rep attempt fell short)
110's??4??8
*Incline Flys:* (45 sec R.I. avg.)
30's??8
35's??8
40's??8
45's??8
50's??8
55's??8
60's??8
55's??8
50's??8
45's??8
40's??8
35's??8
30's??8


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 3, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USILcfpQWOA


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 3, 2006)

lol!!


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 6, 2006)

*BACK:* Lite
*Rev Grip Pulldowns SS CG Pulldowns:*
100??10??10
150??8??8
175??8??8
*Bent one arm DB rows:*
50??15
55??15
60??15
*BICEPS, FOREARMS:* 
*Rev Grip Curls:*
60??6
70??6
80??6
90??6
100??6
110??6
*Wrist Curls:*
20's??6
25's??6
30's??6
35's??6
40's??6 Stopped- increasing wrist/forearm pain left side.  Noted this last week as well.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 9, 2006)

*LEGS, ABS:*
*Abdominal warmup:*
Static abdominal leg extension - 30 seconds
abdominal leg extensions ?? 12
Twisting crunches ?? 30
*Squats:*
125??8
225??6
325??4
416.4??3
*DB lunges SS w/Sissies:*
40's??6??10
45's??6??10
55's??6??10
60's??6??10
55's??6??10
50's??6??10
45's??6??10
40's??6??10
*Hamstring Curls:*
125??8
135??8
145??8
155??8
145??8
135??8
125??8
*Decline Situps:*
+45??15
+50??12
+55??10
+60??8


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 10, 2006)

*Chest, Triceps:*
*Flat DB Press:*
50's??8  w/u
60's??6  w/u
80's??6
100's??4
120's??4
*Incline Flys:*
30's??8
35's??8
40's??8
45's??8
50's??8
55's??8
60's??8
*Pressdowns:*
50??6
60??6
70??6
80??6
90??6
100??4

Done in 25 minutes


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice squats. Damn you're strong.  How much do you weigh? Do you do your squats pl or Olympic style?


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 10, 2006)

I squat PL style.  As of this moment I weigh 183... generally I go by morning weight which is a little less- about 180.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 16, 2006)

*LEGS, ABS:*
*Abdominal warmup:*
Static abdominal leg extension - 30 seconds
abdominal leg extensions ?? 12
Twisting crunches ?? 30
*Squats:*
125??8
225??6
325??4
416.3??8
*Leg Exts Last rep 15 second peak hold
SS w/Sissies:*
250??6??10
*DB Lunges:*
40's??8
45's??8
50's??8
55's??8
60's??8
*SLDLs:*
125??6
172??6
225??6
*Hamstring Curls:*
125??8
135??8
145??8
155??8
*Decline Situps:*
+45??15
+50??12
+55??10
+60??8

Week of overtime at work along with feeling a tad under the weather-- back routine was scrubbed in favor of rest.


----------



## fufu (Sep 16, 2006)

Seems like the "under the weather" bug is going around IM ATM.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah- nothing particularly severe but enough together with extra work hours to convince me to take some extra rest.

*Chest, Triceps:*
*Flat DB Press:*
60's??10  w/u
80's??8
100's??6
120's??4??3
90's??12
*Skullcrushers:*
60??10
80??6
100??6
110??4??10
*DB Kickbacks:*
25??8
30??6
35??6
40??6
45??4
50??4
55??3


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 26, 2006)

Took one week off... mostly because I felt like it.  Yeah, that'll work...
*BACK:*
*T-Bar Rows:*
100??10
150??8
200??6
250??3
*Bent one arm DB rows:*
60??8
80??6
90??6
100??6
110??4
120??4
*SHOULDERS:*
*UR DB Rows:*
30's??8
35's??8
40's??8
45's??8
50's??8
55's??8
60's??8


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 30, 2006)

*LEGS, ABS:*
*Abdominal warmup:*
Static abdominal leg extension - 30 seconds
abdominal leg extensions ?? 12
Twisting crunches ?? 30
*Squats:*
125??8
225??8
325??6
436.4??3??3
*Leg Exts Last rep 10 second peak hold
SS w/Sissies:*
150??8??10
200??8??10
250??8??10
275??8??10
*DB Lunges:*
40's??8
50's??8
60's??8
*Hamstring Curls:*
125??8
135??8
145??8
155??8
*Decline Situps:*
+45??15
+50??12
+55??10
+60??8


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 30, 2006)

You have a sick squat.  What's the depth like?


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 30, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> You have a sick squat.  What's the depth like?



Not as good as I'd like but I value having knees that aren't blown out


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 1, 2006)

*Chest, Triceps:*
*Flat DB Press:*
60's??10  w/u
80's??8
100's??6
120's??4
100's??6
80's??8
60's??10
*DB Flys:*
35's??15
40's??15
45's??15
50's??15
55's??15
60's??15
*Skullcrushers:*
60??20
80??6
100??4??10


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 1, 2006)

sheik yerbouti said:


> Not as good as I'd like but I value having knees that aren't blown out



Contrary to popular belief, going deep is not bad for your knees.  That is, assuming your mobility in your hips and ankles is sufficient that your knees don't have to pick up the slack for them and your body doesn't have to otherwise compensate by using faulty motor patterns.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 1, 2006)

fufu said:


> Seems like the "under the weather" bug is going around IM ATM.



Seasonal anxiety disorder.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 1, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Contrary to popular belief, going deep is not bad for your knees.  That is, assuming your mobility in your hips and ankles is sufficient that your knees don't have to pick up the slack for them and your body doesn't have to otherwise compensate by using faulty motor patterns.



True Story, just about every popular weightlifting belief is false.


----------



## fufu (Oct 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Seasonal anxiety disorder.



I don't think so, Tim!


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 7, 2006)

From Thursday, October 5 (Server apparently was down when I tried to post)

*BACK:* Lite
*WG Pulldowns:*
100??20
150??15
175??20
*Bent one arm DB rows:*
40??15
50??15
60??15
90??6
120??3
*UR DB Rows:*
30's??8
35's??8
40's??8
45's??8
50's??8
55's??8
60's??8


----------



## fufu (Oct 7, 2006)

lawl, wow those are some high reps on the pulldowns, good job.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 7, 2006)

Thank you sir....

and for today's -ahem- effort:

*LEGS, ABS:*
*Abdominal warmup:*
Static abdominal leg extension - 30 seconds
abdominal leg extensions ?? 12
Twisting crunches ?? 30
*Squats:*
125??20
225??12
325??8
*DB lunges*
35's??8
40's??8
45's??8
50's??8
55's??8
60's??8
*SLDLs:*
125??8
175??8
225??6
275??2+4(mixed grip)
*Leg Curls:*
125??8
135??8
145??8
155??8
*Decline Situps:*
+45??15
+50??12
+55??10
+60??8

Just didn't feel like doing anything today


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 8, 2006)

*Chest, Triceps:*
*Flat DB Press:*
60's??12
80's??10
100's??8
120's??6
80's??10
*Flat Flys:* < 30 sec R.I.
35's??10
40's??10
45's??10
50's??10
55's??10
60's??10
*Skullcrushers:*
60??8
80??6
120??4??4


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 14, 2006)

*LEGS, ABS:*
*Abdominal warmup:*
Static abdominal leg extension - 30 seconds
abdominal leg extensions ?? 12
Twisting crunches ?? 30
*Squats:*
125??8
225??8
325??6
376.4??6
325??8
225??10
125??20
*SLDLs:*
125??8
175??8
225??6
275??2+4(mixed grip)
*Leg Curls:*
125??8
135??8
145??8
155??8
*Decline Situps:*
+45??15
+50??12
+55??10
+60??8

 blah


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 15, 2006)

*Chest, Triceps:*
*Flat DB Press:*
60's??8
80's??6
100's??6
120's??4??3
*Skullcrushers:*
60??8
70??8
80??8
90??8
100??8
110??8
*DB Kickbacks:*
30??6
40??6
50??6

Again, blah


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 21, 2006)

*Chest, Triceps:*
*Flat DB Press:*
60's??110
80's??10
100's??10
120's??8
*Flat BB Bench:*
175??8
225??8
275??4 (half reps)
*Flat Flys:* 
35's??12
40's??12
45's??12
50's??12
55's??12
60's??12
*Skullcrushers:*
60??8
70??8
80??8
90??8
100??8
110??8
120??8

I need to shake things up a bit.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 21, 2006)

Goddamn, you have some serious pressing strength there buddy.  How long have you been lifting?


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks.  I started seriously lifting in early '02.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 22, 2006)

*BACK:* 
Chins (Bodyweight: 184)
12
One-arm pullups- 2 each side
*T-Bar Rows:*
100??8
150??6
200??4
250??3??4
*Bent one arm DB rows:*
60??8
80??8
100??6
120??4
*SHOULDERS:* 
*UR DB Rows:*
35's??8
40's??8
45's??8
50's??8
55's??8
60's??8
*BICEPS, FOREARMS:* 
*Preacher Curls:*
60??6
70??6
*Rev Grip Curls:* (slow negs)
60??6
70??6
80??6
90??6
100??5


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 28, 2006)

*LEGS, ABS:*
*Abdominal warmup:*
Static abdominal leg extension - 30 seconds
abdominal leg extensions ?? 12
Bicycle crunches ?? 15
*Squats:*
125??8
225??8
325??6
416.4??4
*SUPERSET**
Quad Exts/Sissies:*(extension sets- 10 sec peak pause final rep)
150??8??10
175??8??10
200??8??10
225??8??10
250??8??10
275??8??10
*SLDLs:*
125??8
175??8
225??6
275??2+4(mixed grip)
*Leg Curls:*
125??8
135??8
145??8
155??8
*Decline Situps:*
+45??15
+50??12
+55??10
+60??8


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Oct 29, 2006)

*Chest, Triceps:*
*Flat DB Press:*
60's??10
80's??10
100's??8
120's??6
110's??8
100's??10
90's??10
80's??12
*Flat Flys:* 
35's??10
40's??10
45's??10
50's??10
55's??10
60's??10

Short and sweet- Left wrist pain from a week ago lingering kept me from going beyond a warmup 60# set for skullcrushers.  I'm a tad reluctant to make the name prophetic.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Nov 4, 2006)

*Chest, Triceps:*
*Flat DB Press:*
60's??15
80's??12
100's??10
120's??6
80's??15
*Flat Flys:* 
35's??10
40's??10
45's??10
50's??10
55's??10
60's??10

Again- short.  Split change to accommodate possible back routine tomorrow.. left wrist still somewhat bothersome so we'll see.


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2006)

Those are some strong workouts. I am more impressed with your squats over anything else.


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks.

Going to be on my feet tonight so I took a pass on leg work.  I could have done light legs but knowing myself I'd have gone heavy anyway and suffered.

I need to address some serious insomnia so I can resume mid-week routines!


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Nov 11, 2006)

*LEGS, ABS:*
*Abdominal warmup:*
Static abdominal leg extension - 30 seconds
abdominal leg extensions ?? 12
Twisting crunches ?? 30
*Squats:*
125??20
225??15
325??10
125??20
*Leg Extensions:*
Each final rep 10 second peak hold
*SLDLs:*
125??8
175??8
225??6
275??6(mixed grip)
*Leg Curls:*
125??8
135??8
145??8
155??8
*Decline Situps:*
+45??15
+50??12
+55??10
+60??8

Waaahhhh-hooooooo!


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Nov 12, 2006)

*Chest, Triceps:*
*Flat DB Press:*
60's??15
80's??12
100's??10
120's??8
100's??10
80's??12
60's??15
*Flat Flys:* 
35's??12
40's??12
45's??12
50's??12
55's??12
60's??12
*Skullcrushers:*
60??8
70??8
80??8
90??8
100??8
110??8


----------

